# Wiring Question



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

this may be a silly question, but when wiring a circuit does it matter which side of the circuit the switch is on? (positive or negative)?

I am soldering some circuits with inline switches and I wanted to make sure it wasn't an issue before I went ahead and did it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wiring conventions say the switch should be on the positive side of the circuit. This allows you to use a common ground plane when using the power supply for multiple circuits.


----------

